# Remington 788 in .308



## IAHunter

Here is the deal. I would like to buy a rifle that can handle antelope to elk. I think this is the caliber I should go with, but since Iowa doesn't allow rifle hunting for anything except coyote, never had to worry about caliber. Is it as good as 30-06? .270? .300 magnum or RUM? Or should I just buy something smaller for antelope and deer (antelope hunting in WY this fall, elk in CO in 2007, no idea what next year....yet) and a larger caliber for the elk?

As for the Remington 788, I own one in .222 and like the fact that it has a detachable magazine is the reason I bought it. What are the pro's and con's of having this model as a big game rifle? Thanks for the help.

IaHunter


----------



## Bob Kellam

My two cents would be 308 will work but remember it is not always what you use it is how you use it.

308 has the versitility of up to 180 grains and down to varmint loads. Just remember to buy quality ammo. If you chose to reload many here will give you all the scientific stuff, there is a lot of ballistic junkies on this site. 

Sounds like some fun trips in your future! Enjoy!

Bob


----------



## gunattic

The 308 is a fine caliber for what you are looking for... I've had several.. one was a nice left hand 788. As good as a '06, 270, or 300 rum.. that starts a debate. You mentioned you like the detachable magazine but that is one of the "cons" I would list for the 788. nothing worse than going to chamber a round after crawling on your belly to find that the magazine is somewhere in the grass where you have been but not in the rifle where it was. Pro's for the 788.. generally inherently accurate and have a reputation for being accurate so they hold their value well.
If you're not going elk hunting until '07, then why not go with a smaller bore this time around and a canon later? Maybe a 243, 260rem, the 25-06 would make a good antelope/deer cartridge.... (alway thought I needed one of those) there's always the lazzaroni and weatherby calibers..and then in '07 look into the STW's and magnums
maybe check this out http://www.reloadersnest.com/rifle.asp


----------



## IAHunter

I guess I can see a detachable magazine being bad in that situation. I like it in my .222 because you can yank the gun out of the case, throw the clip in and take a shot at the 'yote. Thanks for the info guys. I would consider getting two rifles, but I'm currently paying for a farm, saving for a house (I know, that is backwards, but...) and hunting season takes a heavy toll on the pocket book and I started getting an extra week of vacation from work so that I can start making more out of state trips $$$$$$.

IaHunter


----------



## Bobm

A 788 is a hard kicker in a 308 the stock design is better suited to lighter rounds at least the one I shot was. My hunting buddy has one in 243 so he bought one in 308 and he didn't like it for that reason he bought a used ruger 77 he liked better in 308. You can get 77's down here for about 300 -325 bucks clean as a whistle in the spring.


----------



## sdeprie

You know how it is. I have to add my :2cents:  I also had a 788 in 222 and loved it. Picked up one synthetic stocked in 7-08 and let them both get away. (I'll never sell another gun again.) If you already have the 788 in 308 and aren't in a position to just go out and indescriminately buy guns left and right (same as most of us), I'd say stick with it. You might want to check out the recoil and see if you can add a recoil reducer. I would think that if recoil is uncomfortable the 7-08 or even the 260 Win (is it the Win, or Rem, can't remember) are still capable elk rounds. Heck, a 30-30 is still a popular round with many elk hunters. Like Bobm said, within some limitations, the shooter is much more important than the caliber. Either way, the bullet choice is another factor.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*The 308 Winchester is excellent big game cartridge, as is any cartridge formed from its case.

243 Winchester
260 Remington
7mm-08 Remington
358 Winchester

I shoot a T/C Encore pistol with a 10" 7mm-08 Remington barrel using 140 grain Hornady bullets for deer/black bear. Its recoils a lot less then my 454 Casull barrel, so that makes the 7mm-08 Remington very manageable in any rifle.*


----------



## Hexane

Hey, sorry to dig up an old thread.... but.

I'm looking for my first rifle. I'm 16 and not sure of what to buy. I have a limited amount of money to spend, around $500. In a local gun shop, there's a Remington 788 in the .308 caliber for sale with a Bushnell scope on it. It's only $488. I've read about the bolt breakage problems, but is it still worth getting the rifle if i only use it for White tail deer hunting (in Wisconsin) and maybe to shoot for fun here and there?


----------



## jedakay

Hi Hexane,

Don't let the bolt breaking "problems" keep you from buying a 788. I own three for over 20 years now in .243, 7-08 and .308. Never experienced any problems with any of them except with a box of reloads (head spacing) in the .243 which was long, long ago and has not recurred.
When I started with the 788s' I got rid of my Weatherbys and other fancy stuff and concentrated solely on the 788s', particularily the .308 with which I have been getting mule deer every year for over 20 years now out here in West Texas. I have found that Federal Premium, Vital-Shok, Nosler Ballistic Tip ammunition is the most reliable, accurate and effective cartridge for these rifles, especially in 165 grain for the 308. A bit pricey, but then it's one shot and done! You'll find that with good shooting, 5 shot groups at 1/2" can be quite common. There are 2 types of 788s', the early model had a black bolt and the later a "silvered" one; also the stocks were configured a bit different. I prefer the later models for looks and feel but they both berform the same - excellent. Prices here at gun shows average between $350.00 - $500.00 now! That's a long way from the $89.95 special with scope that you could buy these for back in the very early 80's! It's a good gun, especially in .308 where there's plenty of different bullet weights available for varying purposes. All my 788s' have been reworked by glass bedding, floating the barrel and working the trigger down to 1-1/2 pounds which may not be to everyones' liking but works fine for me. And yes, contrary to what I have been reading on the internet, the trigger can be reworked! In fact I have instructions for the procedure but never had to use them myself because a competent local gunsmith and 788 fan had them also. If you're looking for a second magazine keep in mind that the three calibers I own all interchange! A Pachmyr "Deccelarator(?)) recoil pad also helps on the .308 and if you care to go for a fiberglass stock there still excellent Ramline stocks available at Hoosier Gun Works; I got one on my .308. Last but not least keep in mind that a quality scope is essential! I got a Zeiss Diavari 3x9 on mine which cost double the price of the gun. I am not saying to go to that extreme but check out that Bushnell. There are various models available and some quite good; I have a some myself on my 22 and 30-30.

In closing, I believe the 788 is a good and reliable rifle with great accuracy and if you'll take care of it, make perhaps a few modifications now and then, you'll still own it 30 years from now.


----------



## sdeprie

I had 2, a 222 with a wood stock and a 7-08 with a synthetic stock. I wish I had them both back! Nuff said?


----------

